# Ragdoll or Birman cat wanted for adoption



## Paisley_rose57 (May 17, 2010)

Hello,

We are a couple in our mid-twenties, I work part-time and my partner runs his own business. We live in an apartment in Bristol. We were both brought up with animals and would love to have our own bundle of fluff bounding around. I know that ragdolls and birmans are famous for their friendly nature and are owned as house cats, we are currently researching these breeds to make sure that we would be able to give the best home possible...

We would prefer to adopt a teenage/adult cat that is really in need of a good, loving home. 

We are very affectionate, so we would love a kitty that wouldn't mind being given lots of cuddles, obviously, we know that some cats may be nervous (given the circumstance) and this may take time and patience.

If there are any ragdoll or birmans cats which need to be rehomed for any reason at all, and you feel that we could give them a good forever home, please contact me. We would love to be given the opportunity to visit them...

Thank you,

Louise and Dan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Louise and Dn

Good luck on your search, I'd advise you contact ChinaBlue on here or Kelly-joy, they're both involved with Ragdoll rescues im sure their will be a cat waiting to join your family.


----------



## Paisley_rose57 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you DKDream, that's much appreciated. x


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

Ragdolls are amazing animals. They can be quite timid and generally speaking hide from visitors but they are so friendly and lovely. Good luck x


----------



## goldlay (Nov 13, 2008)

The Birman Cat Club have a very active rescue and may have suitable cats for rehoming. Contact the Welfare Co-ordinator through this page Birman Cat Club UK Welfare and Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a male Ragdoll up for adoption if you are interested please pm me or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i can vouch for that. raggies are beautiful. mine are very quiet in fact you wouldnt know i have them. if you get a true raggie then they have temprements you cant fault


----------



## Balatoni (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi my name is george and I am a pub/restaurant manager and I am moving to Devon and unfortunatly I have a ten month old Brirman called Eric who is the most softest and freidliest cat I have ever known, but i cant' take him with me,and it is only because this is a promotion that I can't turn down. So I am looking for a very loving home for him.

Regards 
George Balatoni


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Balatoni said:


> Hi my name is george and I am a pub/restaurant manager and I am moving to Devon and unfortunatly I have a ten month old Brirman called Eric who is the most softest and freidliest cat I have ever known, but i cant' take him with me,and it is only because this is a promotion that I can't turn down. So I am looking for a very loving home for him.
> 
> Regards
> George Balatoni


hi george
perhaps you should put this out as your own subject, as it might not get seen on the end of someone elses especially as it is from june this year.
also have you tried the birman rescue?


----------

